# Best Front Range... Cold weather MTB shoes?



## topmounter (Jul 30, 2003)

My feet always seem to be cold no matter what socks I wear and I hate booties / shoe covers, does anyone have any experience with cold weather MTB shoes, what's good, what sucks, etc.?

Here is what I've found so far:

Sidi Diablo GTX - Expensive, but my Sidi Dominator 5's are the best MTB shoes I've ever owned.

Pearl Izumi Barrier GTX

Shimano SH-MW80

I've also seen models from Northwave and Louis Garneau.

It seems like shops are reluctant to stock cold weather MTB shoes, are there any shops in or near Golden / Evergreen that carry any of these in-stock?


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

topmounter said:


> Shimano SH-MW80


I have the Shimano MW02 which is the previous generation of SH-MW80. I don't feel the coldness on my feet (toes mainly) until temp falls below 20.

Buy one euro size bigger and wear thick wool socks.


----------



## llama (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a 3 or 4 year old pair of Lake winter MTB shoes. They're ok, definitely warmer than my regular shoes with booties, but they are clunky. If I were in the market, I'd try the Specialized winter shoes. They make comfy shoes.


----------



## topmounter (Jul 30, 2003)

Ah the Specialized shoes look pretty nice, but I've had bad luck with ripping the soles out of Specialized shoes in the past. Of course that was more than 15 years ago and I was running SPD 737's in sticky south east mud, so maybe I should get over it


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

topmounter said:


> Ah the Specialized shoes look pretty nice, but I've had bad luck with ripping the soles out of Specialized shoes in the past. Of course that was more than 15 years ago and I was running SPD 737's in sticky south east mud, so maybe I should get over it


I love the fit of Specialized shoes, but I had problems ripping all the cleats off my mountain bike shoes and went to SIDIs. The SIDIs have been better but I have been told that Specialized changed their soles two - three years ago and they are much better now.

YMMV.

I just run regular shoes, platform pedals and neoprene shoe covers this time of year.


----------



## chuckred (Apr 27, 2007)

*Couldn't find any either*



topmounter said:


> My feet always seem to be cold no matter what socks I wear and I hate booties / shoe covers, does anyone have any experience with cold weather MTB shoes, what's good, what sucks, etc.?
> 
> Here is what I've found so far:
> 
> ...


I checked Bicycle Outfitters, Green Mountain Sports, Big Ring and Wheatridge. Nada...

I wanted Specialized because of fit, so Wheatridge ordered for me.


----------



## inkpad (Sep 27, 2005)

I have had great luck with the Shimano MP66 shoes. I do ride with them most of the year as well, as ride a bit of DH & like the stability. For winter they work great, keep out the cold quite well & aren't too expensive, plus they last forever. I run them with some nice wool socks & plastic baggies to cover my toes if it is under 30 degrees, over 30 & the wool works fine w/o the baggies. Comfy too. Now only if you can deal with the bling white 

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH286B01-Shimano+Mp66w+Shoe.aspx


----------



## llama (Dec 15, 2006)

I had a pair of Specialized MTB shoes years ago that lasted a long time. The pair I have now is the most comfortable pair I've ever owned but I've heard they're not incredibly durable. We'll see.

The Lake winter shoes seem to be bombproof, but they are kind of heavy and clunky.


----------



## kjbike (May 3, 2007)

*Pearl Barrier GTX!*

I ride in C/S all winter and have had great luck with my Pearl winter shoes. I've worn them on road and MTB rides without heavy socks well below freezing and had comfy toes. Down here Old Town Bike Shop stocks the Lake shoes and can easily order the Pearls. Hope that helps. Oh, I've been wearing my Pearls almost daily for a couple months and so far they are holding up great.


----------



## Tempest3070 (Jan 30, 2007)

inkpad said:


> I have had great luck with the Shimano MP66 shoes. I do ride with them most of the year as well, as ride a bit of DH & like the stability. For winter they work great, keep out the cold quite well & aren't too expensive, plus they last forever. I run them with some nice wool socks & plastic baggies to cover my toes if it is under 30 degrees, over 30 & the wool works fine w/o the baggies. Comfy too. Now only if you can deal with the bling white
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH286B01-Shimano+Mp66w+Shoe.aspx


+1 to this - especially the part about the white. The two black pairs I have had better hold until their design department comes to their senses.


----------



## flowtron (Nov 17, 2006)

Tempest3070 said:


> +1 to this - especially the part about the white. The two black pairs I have had better hold until their design department comes to their senses.


+1 again. I've been using them to commute with on the brutally cold days this winter and with some mid weight ski socks they rock. The lace cover does a lot to keep the cold out and the warm in. 
The blingy white vs. the uber-tech geek look of most winter cycling shoes is a toss up IMHO.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

I like the PI GTX or the Lake MXZ302. That's what most of our gang is riding on our winter night rides. I've got a 42 and 43 PI in stock. They fit kinda small. The Lakes are warmer but clunkier and heavier. The PI shoe is more like an XC ski boot for bikes.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

I also have some Shimano MP-66's (and mine are the bling-white). I didn't buy them for cold weather use, but they have worked well when used in the cold with wool socks. One bit of caution- they do have two vents above the toe area, so they aren't really water proof, if that's important to you.

While I don't have any experience with Pearl Izumi shoes, I have been quite disappointed in their recent lack of quality, in general.


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

mtg7aa said:


> I also have some Shimano MP-66's (and mine are the bling-white). I didn't buy them for cold weather use, but they have worked well when used in the cold with wool socks. One bit of caution- they do have two vents above the toe area, so they aren't really water proof, if that's important to you.


Like mtg7aa, I also own these shoes (NOT bling-white) that I bought as my all-purpose XC, DH, 4X, summer, and everything in between shoes. They have additionally worked out REALLY well in the wintertime, and I rearly even wear heavy socks. If it's really cold I'll throw a pair of ~$20 neoprene booties over them and they're good to GO. I think the key to warm feet is having room in the shoe to wiggle your toesies... I have a really wide, flat foot so the Shimano DH shoes work well for me. "true" cycling shoes are too narrow, too small, too tight for my feetsies to warm up any air inside them to keep warm.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

I hear you on the PI quality thing. I worked there for 7 years and the quality can be hit and miss on some things. I'm on season 2 on my GTXs and they're holding up great. PI does have a lifetime warranty, too, so if stitching or zippers blow or a sole comes apart, you're covered.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

ignazjr said:


> I hear you on the PI quality thing. I worked there for 7 years and the quality can be hit and miss on some things. I'm on season 2 on my GTXs and they're holding up great. PI does have a lifetime warranty, too, so if stitching or zippers blow or a sole comes apart, you're covered.


I got GTX this winter and loving the fact that I can hike on snow in these without getting my toes wet/cold. Walked in drift about a mile the other day and the feet came out dry.

Now, what do you do if you need to change the base cleat plate? I stipped my SIDI cleat plate and had to pop it out by cutting the sole this summer. Tears rolled down my cheek. I can't do that to those water tight shoes?


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

If you need to cut it out, cut it out. You won't notice it that much. You could tape it and then put the insole back in and it would be 99% as waterproof. Most of the waterproofing is from the upper.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

ignazjr said:


> If you need to cut it out, cut it out. You won't notice it that much. You could tape it and then put the insole back in and it would be 99% as waterproof. Most of the waterproofing is from the upper.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## Ansible (Jan 30, 2004)

I've got the lake mxz300s ('04 I think) - they are ok but only down to 20 degrees or so. At 10 degrees my toes were frozen after an hour. Are the PI GTX or newer lakes good down to 10 degrees or less? Or are you guys using booties over them?

After my ride yesterday I'm thinking sorels and flat pedals!


----------



## twobytandem (Oct 18, 2006)

I wear the Lake MXZ302 and while a little heavier, I've had not issues w/them down to zero. Wear wool socks. I love the Vibram soles for the eventual hike-a-bike or just standing on snow, great traction and very well done insulation.

On a related note, I've had stitching issues on a previous model and Lake handled the problem very quicklky and to greater than my satisfaction, stellar customer service!http://www.lakecycling.com/mxz302-p-111.html


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

When I was at PI, we never gave out temperature ratings because everyone handles the cold differently. I've been out on sub zero night rides and my toes have been fine in the PI shoes but I can't say how your feet will respond.

It's also important to note that your shoes shouldn't be remotely tight fitting in the winter. Tight shoes constrict blood flow and will cause your toes go get cold. Same principle with gloves.


----------



## dirtydoug (Nov 19, 2006)

So I did an invigorating post work ride around Lyons tonite with my dog. Ranged 1 - 0 degress F. Used my summer ridin hike-a-bike approved lakes with vibram sole complemented with wigwam medium wool socks and the Pearl mountain amfib bootie. Put my dog in after 15 mintues, then lasted 30 minutes before I noticed my feet were getting cold. At 45 min toes were cold enuff to tell my brain you should stop. I hiked a little bit in the powder which quickly caused my feet to get cold. Without the hiking I know I would have been fine out for longer.
If I were to break down I'd get them pearl gtx over the lakes(overkill for most CO conditions in my book) but my booties still have another year or two in em. If I was going to enter an ass kickin contest or did a lot of riding on frozen ponds I'd get the lakes for the burly factor. Totally agree w/ ignazjr highly variable with rider.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

i just bought the lake mx140 but not happy with the fit. i wore them once and they say they dont accept exchanges if the shoe is worn, waiting to hear back from customer service... i will post how my experience goes.


----------



## topmounter (Jul 30, 2003)

scoutcat said:


> i just bought the lake mx140 but not happy with the fit. i wore them once and they say they dont accept exchanges if the shoe is worn, waiting to hear back from customer service... i will post how my experience goes.


Where did you find the Lakes? And what size did you get?

I tried on the summer version of the Specialized high-top shoes and they felt decent, if I can't find anything else to try on then I might go with the winter version in that size.


----------



## ivavi (May 7, 2012)

I wish i could find a pair of lake mx140s. I think they look just about perfect, but it seems they stopped making them.


----------

